# Sexing week old chicks



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Any way to decipher the gender?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

This is a slide show and it's on the final frame, I believe, so flip back through the pics to get to the beginning for the full tutorial....

http://animalsciences.missouri.edu/reprod/ReproTech/Feathersex/sld006.htm


----------

